# Crystal Gorge wood report



## bailito (Feb 15, 2006)

*pics of Pine Tree*

Makes the move way harder. Forces you to run a left line. I didnt run it, just scouted it the other day. Also, a cool shot of the lip of Zute. Cant figure out how to rotate it on here. sorry.


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*crystal gorge wood report*

any chance you guys got a photo, looking down river at pinetree? Is the log in the steep drop right above zute or in the exit water of trash can, any pics? Looking to head in soon. Thanks.

Darrell


----------



## D. Hippie (Feb 18, 2008)

I would like to go into the inner and cut the log out tomorrow but need another to go. Anybody got the day off? I plan on being in Glenwood around noon. (970) nine-eight-seven-1507


----------

